# Wired2Fish and Livingston Lures Giveaway



## fender66 (Jul 1, 2013)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoat Sponsor at *Wired2Fish* and Livingston Lures.

Livingston Lures hit the fishing market in the last year with both fresh and saltwater lures with a proprietary sound technology in proven fish catching shapes. Guys like Jeff Reynolds and his monster tournament catch this spring have proven these lures have something compelling to the bass. Bass react to sound. It’s been proven for years. Pros like Randy Howell, Jeff Kriet, Hank Cherry, Byron Velvick and Brent Chapman have put their heads together with designers like famous swimbait maker Jerry Rago, and their new batch of lures promise to really put Livingston Lures on the map at ICAST 2013.

We want to give you an opportunity to try their first line of baits out for yourself in our latest giveaway. We are giving 5 Wired2Fish readers the opportunity to win 6 Livingston Lures baits in color selections like Sexy Melon, Beauty Shad, Gold Digger and Citrus Sparkle.

Baits included are the Pro Ripper, the Dive Master Jr., Dive Master 14, Dive Master 20, the Pro Wake and the Pro Sizzle.

Don’t know much about Livingston Lures? Watch the video below to get acquainted with them.

[youtube]wVy_yOToht0[/youtube]


Livingston Lures Giveaway

Livingston Lures hit the fishing market in the last year with both fresh and saltwater lures with a proprietary sound technology in proven fish catching shapes. Guys like Jeff Reynolds and his monster tournament catch this spring have proven these lures have something compelling to the bass. Bass react to sound. It’s been proven for years. Pros like Randy Howell, Jeff Kriet, Hank Cherry, Byron Velvick and Brent Chapman have put their heads together with designers like famous swimbait maker Jerry Rago, and their new batch of lures promise to really put Livingston Lures on the map at ICAST 2013.

We want to give you an opportunity to try their first line of baits out for yourself in our latest giveaway. We are giving 5 Wired2Fish readers the opportunity to win 6 Livingston Lures baits in color selections like Sexy Melon, Beauty Shad, Gold Digger and Citrus Sparkle.

Baits included are the Pro Ripper, the Dive Master Jr., Dive Master 14, Dive Master 20, the Pro Wake and the Pro Sizzle.

Don’t know much about Livingston Lures? Watch the video below to get acquainted with them.

This giveaway ends on July 14, 2013. Enter below. Good luck! Please only one entry per contestant.

Livingston Lures Giveaway
Enter below for your chance to win 6 lures from Livingston Lures.

https://www.wired2fish.com/livingston-lures-giveaway/


----------



## Bailey Boat (Jul 1, 2013)

Sign me up please..... in the lightest weights available if possible....

DUH...... thanks...


----------



## fender66 (Jul 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320777#p320777 said:


> Bailey Boat » 28 minutes ago[/url]"]Sign me up please..... in the lightest weights available if possible....



Click the link in the original post and register to win. It's that simple.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 4, 2013)

I got in!!


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2013)

In it to win it! Good luck guys! :beer:


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2013)

End date is July 14 guys, I made the mistake and put June 14. You still have time to enter this one.


----------



## panFried (Jul 13, 2013)

IN! Hopefully I can have better chance at beatin the odds on this one.


----------

